# Gameloft Games won't download with CM9



## Z06 Corvette (Mar 12, 2012)

First off, I am a Newbie to the forums, so I aplogize if this is the incorret place to post this.

I didnt see this as an issue anywhere on the forum, but it seems any Gameloft game that requires a downloaded file will not download.
The app seems to launch but it sticks at the download screen with the progress bar.

I have tried editing the build prop file, using different bands of wireless (2.4 or 5 Ghz) and nothing seems to work, however I am connected to the Internet because browsing and another app that I play online works.

Any help would be appreciated and Thanks in Advance!

BTW: Amazing work getting Android to run on the Tablet.. very impressive!


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Read through this thread on games. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15514-high-end-games-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s-ics-edition/
Some gameloft games work and there is lots of tips in the thread.


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

What did you change your build.prop to 'imitate'? Some work better than others. Basically nothing works for EA games (you have to get the files from another device). But Gameloft games should work -

I followed this YouTube video: 




This file tells the game that you're actually running a Galaxy S, and then the files will download. At least, this particular version of build.prop worked for me.

There's another setting in the "nightly build" thread, I'm not sure which device that is, because I don't run it - the setting in the video worked for me.
Also, I did need to reboot, of course.


----------

